# kits showed up. finally!



## terri9630 (Dec 6, 2011)

2 of my does were due Thurs and Fri. Went out this morning after an awful night.  Snow, ice. Took almost an hour to travel the 6 miles from work to home with almost no traffic.

Went out this morning and one doe had kindled. All the kits were cold and not moving. Brought them in, warmed them up and 4 of the 5 have survived so far. Went back out to feed to find that in the hour I was inside the second doe had pulled hair and delivered. 
We now have 12 kits.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats! That's great!

Were they due last Thursday and Friday? If so, what types of rabbits are they?


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 6, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> Congrats! That's great!
> 
> Were they due last Thursday and Friday? If so, what types of rabbits are they?


They were due the 1st and 2nd. Both are Fla white does bred to a NZW/Fla white buck cross.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 6, 2011)

The one doe is always late but the other has always delivered at 29 days.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your 12 healthy kits. 

Hope Moms and babies doing well.

K


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wasn't to sure about the 4 who were cold. They had me worried but all 12 are doing well. They are currently in my bedroom since it is 9degrees outside. Moms are in the sunroom with my spoiled buck. Seperate cages!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

How are your kits doing?

Just checking in.  Hope all is well.  

K


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 21, 2011)

There doing great. Nice fat bouncy little buggars.  Eyes open and ears up. You touch them and they jump. The kids and hubby think it hillarious.  We did loose 2 out of the second litter born that day. Momma didn't want them. We had to hold her to make her nurse for the first few days. She finally gave in and started taking care of them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> There doing great. Nice fat bouncy little buggars.  Eyes open and ears up. You touch them and they jump. The kids and hubby think it hillarious.  We did loose 2 out of the second litter born that day. Momma didn't want them. We had to hold her to make her nurse for the first few days. She finally gave in and started taking care of them.


Thanks for the update.  Good to hear your "buggars" are fat and jumping.  Giving your hubby and kids a chuckle.  

K


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 21, 2011)

No problem. I've got a first timer due Christmas eve. Because of the weather fluctuations we've been having she is currently in my bathtub. She is under the impression that the cage is NOT to be peed in and backs up to the side of the cage to go. Its much easier to rinse out the bath tub than mop the floor several times a day.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 27, 2011)

At what age can kits survive with out "mom". I got back from picking up some buns in AZ to find one of my nursing does dead. No marks or reason I can find for it.  They were the first litter born during the storm. They are in with the second doe who's kits were born the same day(close to the same size) but they are all so big I don't see how she can possibly feed them all.


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 28, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> At what age can kits survive with out "mom". I got back from picking up some buns in AZ to find one of my nursing does dead. No marks or reason I can find for it.  They were the first litter born during the storm. They are in with the second doe who's kits were born the same day(close to the same size) but they are all so big I don't see how she can possibly feed them all.


Aww I am sorry  and you can feed the babies by yourself use Goats milk


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your doe.  I think I would have done the same thing you did by placing them with the second doe.  I would just observe to see if all are eating.  The ones not getting any or not enough, can you use another suppliment?  

Wishing you the best with all those kits.   And the Momma rabbit taking over the job for all the kits.

K


----------



## DaRabbits (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on the Kits That so exciting


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear about your doe.  I think I would have done the same thing you did by placing them with the second doe.  I would just observe to see if all are eating.  The ones not getting any or not enough, can you use another suppliment?
> 
> Wishing you the best with all those kits.   And the Momma rabbit taking over the job for all the kits.
> 
> K


I can get some goats milk if I need it. The local grocery store carries it. They are all fat and eating pellets and oats this morning.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your doe. People who think rabbit breeding is easy have never tried it, huh? 

Let's see, I think I read that you now have 10 3-week-old buns in with one Florida White doe. Is that right? That is a lot to ask of her, but if they are eating well, it's do-able. I would add some Calf Manna (pelleted milk replacer) to the feed. I have had a couple of litters that got orphaned at 3-4 weeks, and they did ok, even without a substitute mom.  I don't like to wean them that young, but you do what you have to do, and I know commercial breeders will do it as a matter of course. Good luck!


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 28, 2011)

They seem to be doing well. No one is chasing her around like their hungry.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your doe. People who think rabbit breeding is easy have never tried it, huh?
> 
> Let's see, I think I read that you now have 10 3-week-old buns in with one Florida White doe. Is that right? That is a lot to ask of her, but if they are eating well, it's do-able. I would add some Calf Manna (pelleted milk replacer) to the feed. I have had a couple of litters that got orphaned at 3-4 weeks, and they did ok, even without a substitute mom.  I don't like to wean them that young, but you do what you have to do, and I know commercial breeders will do it as a matter of course. Good luck!


You got it right. They had just started eating the pellets, calf mans and oats that momma gets when she died.


----------

